

Ask HN: internsip in valley - (hidden) added value - maciekgacko

Hello!
I am CS student from university in Europe, just received an offer of 4-months internship at Google in Mountain View. I am trying to become a succesful entrepreneur on the local market, having one failure startup behind me, working on the second one in spare time.
I am hacker and passionate about technology as well.<p>Taking the opportunity to live in Sillicon Valley for 4 months I want to maximize advantages of such a step.<p>The question is:
What in your opinion added value (not visible at the first sight) can I take?
What can I learn/experience apart from a great internship and resume boost in the most influential company?<p>My ideas are:<p>* meeting startups founders to exchange the experience;<p>* do some networking;<p>* visit Yellowstone and other national parks;<p>* take a photo with Larry, Sergei and Zuckeberg;<p>* land a next internship, this time in startup (to see the difference);<p>* ...<p>whats more?
======
GuiA
[http://alexeymk.com/an-interns-guide-to-a-summer-in-the-
bay-...](http://alexeymk.com/an-interns-guide-to-a-summer-in-the-bay-area/)

